# Flying mercury chicago



## oldbikez (Aug 11, 2008)

has anyone heard of a flying mercury built in chicago about 1900?   28" wood rims...


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you meaning a Flying Merkel?


----------



## Antique Archaeology (Sep 4, 2008)

*Flying Merkel Bicycle*

Hello, If you have this bike and it is a Flying Merkel Im very interested...
Check my site I buy allot of Antique Motorcycles and Related items..
www.antiquearchaeology.com   563-370-0654


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 4, 2008)

*flying mercury*

yes they did make one.got a pic?and a pic.of the badge.go to nostalgic.net and search the database.they have a pic.of that badge.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 24, 2009)

I have an advert for a Flying Mercury in my online mercury museum -

http://www.wingyourheel.com/

you'll find it on this page - 

* 2. Other Mercury Bicycles


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 24, 2009)

show sucks, should call it hillbilly theftin


----------

